# Can your dogs...



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

tell the difference between a basketball, a soccer ball and a football? I have dog versions of these balls they can grab with their teeth and I often play fetch with them. Lainey not only will put the balls away as she is done playing with one, but if I tell her to go find the soccer ball or the football, she will hunt them down!The basketball I just call the orange one because it's easier. My smart girl! Beau will just get a ball if it is nearby and visible. He's not as enthusiastic about going to find them. Once he decides he wants one though, don't get in his way!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Haha! Good girl Lainey! 

Just earlier today my friend was thinking my dogs knew the difference in the colors of the cuz's...I had to explain that it is the order I throw them in cause Nadi is always so fast...I just happen to throw the bad cuz first when that is the one she starts out with.


----------



## Kendal22550 (Sep 11, 2006)

Its so fun to see them learn! Hannah knows her soccer ball for sure, and her football, the tennis ball is "little ball"..... she use to when she was younger know the names of all her stuffed animals, but ive been lazy! LOL


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

When Paige was 8 months old we brought home Jazmin.Of course everything Jazmin did was cute beccause she was a baby. Paige ws really getting annoyed at all the attention. One day Jazmin had a little winnie the pooh and we were all saying how cute she was holding it. Paige went into my daughter's toy box and found a HUGE winnie the Pooh and came prancing down the stairs with it and slammed jazmin aside.
That's Paige. smartest dog I ever knew.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

Taz has a toy box, too. He will search the entire house for his favorite tug toy if it's not in there, but it's so cute to see him take one toy back and swap it out with another.

He definitely knows the difference between several because he'll look for the one we call out.







Not anything we ever taught him either, just typical GSD smarts.


----------

